# Sneezing/coughing during warm up



## Canteringleap (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi guys, 

So, when I begin warming up my horse before schooling he will cough/sneeze for a few minutes. I understand its pretty normal for a horse to do this occasionally in the warm up session, but this is an extended period of time (Two minutes doesn't seem that long, but it is when you're trying to school!) 
He only starts when he's trotting. I've tried walking him for longer to see if he would do it then, but he didn't. 

He's not sick from a virus it seems, No other signs, and had him checked when I had his teeth floated. 

He doesn't do it badly at all when I lunge him, it only seems to be when someone is on his back. 

Anyone have any ideas on what this might be, or if you have the same issue?

I'm not overall worried, it just seems odd that he has only started doing it more in the last month, and I don't want it to be something that I should be concerned about but I'm just oblivious to it!
Thanks


----------



## Canteringleap (Aug 5, 2012)

anybody at all?


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

My mare did this at one barn and only during the fall. I believe she was having an allergy to something there. It was unusual for her so I did call the vet out but said I would have to have a lung culture done to know for sure. I opted for the wait and see as it was only during warm up and she had no other symptoms (fever, nose drainage, not eating, etc.) and she had all her shots. I got her some Anti-Hist from the feed store and didn't even get to use it because we had a cold front come in and she stopped coughing.

Does he have mucus coming from his nose? Is he off his feed, does he have an elevated temperature? 
Only the vet will know for sure and could give you a piece of mind.I think you said the vet checked when he had his teeth floated. But mark on your calendar so you can keep track if it happens again around the same time next year.


----------



## twiz454 (Sep 3, 2012)

My old guy does this fairly often, especially if it's been dry out for a few days. He has allergies, and I live in a very sandy region. If your horse doesn't have any other symptoms, I wouldn't be too concerned with it. If he has mucous coming from one nostril that is clear, it's most likely just an allergy. Best bet would be to have a vet out to check on it, even if it's just for peace of mind.


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

Have you switched hay recently? Sometimes excessively dry, dusty hay can cause a horse to cough. We had 2 horses out of 70 at the ranch that would cough like that, especially during the hot, dry southern California summers, and wetting their hay helped. Try wetting the hay just before you feed (throw it in the feeder and run the hose over it). You could also try moistened pellets. Good luck, I know what that's like. Beginner students on a coughing horse would freak out "she's bucking!!" nooo.. She's coughing. lol


----------

